
How to Hire More Women at Your Startup - Mz
http://cristinajcordova.com/post/45132333029/how-to-hire-more-women-at-your-startup
======
analognoise
Women are smart: they wouldn't accept beer pong, fooseball and grueling hours
with no job security; that's a young man's game, because nobody else is that
stupid.

If anything, we need to convince young men how to make wise decisions so they
won't join bullshit startups either.

